# Hank's Fall BURNOUT results



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hank’s Fall BURNOUT 2013 results

TJ/S …. 9 entries
TQ … alpink …. yellow Willys ….2.012
1st .. alpink …. Yellow Willys …..455 …. 1.881
2nd ... Cordell … gold/black Chevelle … .535 …. 2.070
Low ET .. alpink .. yellow Willys …. 1.881

TJ/PS …. 6 entries
TQ … Ed …… 67 Plymouth …. 1.805
1st .. Ed ….. 67 Plymouth …. .458 …. 1.819
2nd … Darryl … Cougar …. .477 ….. 1.827
Low ET .. Ed .. 67 Plymouth …. 1.785

TJ/M …. 7 entries
TQ … Ed ….. 67 GTO …… 1.375 … 12.97
1st .. ED ….. 70 Camaro …. .416 …. 1.482 …. 11.23
2nd … Hank … 73 Monty …. .312 …. 1.939
Low ET … Ed … 67 GTO …. 1.375

AFX/S … 11 entries
TQ … Darryl …blue Corvette …. 0.991 …. 17.63
1st .. Kelvin …. Blue/red Javelin …. .424 …. 1.277 …. 15.07
2nd … Ed …. 70 Camaro …. .393 …. 1.061 ….. 17.50
Low ET … Darryl … blue Corvette …. 0.958

AFX/M …. 9 entries
TQ … alpink … red Corvette …. 0.945 …. 19.84
1st .. alpink … red Corvette … .576 …. 1.002 …. 19.09
2nd … Karl …. 55 Teal …. .612 …. 1.091 …. 17.17
Low ET … alpink … red Corvette …. 0.945

4G/S+D …7 entries
TQ … Cordell …. Mustang FC Mike Neff …. 1.294 ….. 12.04
1st .. Cordell …. Mustang FC Mike Neff … .389 …. 1.301 ….. 11.72
2nd … Bill …. Force FC …. .303 ….. ---- ….. ----
Low ET … Cordell … Mustang FC Mike Neff …. 1.294

P/PM 6 entries
TQ … Darryl … #11 …. 0.627 …. 32.08
1st .. alpink … yellow Vette … .429 …. 0.676 …. 31.87
2nd … Darryl …. #11 ….. .549 …. 0.631 …. 32.82
Low ET … Darryl …. #11 …. 0.614

:roll: :devil: :roll:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*all the dirt*

55 entries among 9 racers in 7 classes of heads up racing proved to be a delightful afternoon at the Blue Comet Motorcycle Club in Skippack PA. on a beautiful Saturday September 28 2013.
I would like to thank all the participants : Karl, Sam, Darryl, Cordell, Bill, Ed, Kelvin, Hank and myself. there were a myriad of motorcycle club members that wandered in and watched at different times. the infamous tjetsgrig made a brief appearance despite many other obligations and a sore back. three newbies to our event were Sam, whom we raced with at the defunct Great Traditions in Phi PA, Karl who had lots of cars for Sam and he to race, and Bill B (Psyclone[sp] on Hobby Talk) from the Pocono Mountains of PA. 

three new winners: Kelvin, who has attended some of our previous events and helps document with pics, won his first race and championship in AFX Stock which delighted not only Kelvin, but everyone in attendance; Karl, attending for his first time gave a good showing winning some races and finishing second in AFX Modified; Bill B won some races and finished second in 4Gear Stock + Dragsters. congratulations to these guys and everyone, all showed tremendous sportsmanship.
return winners and class champions, Darryl, Cordell, Ed, Hank and even alpink had great days.
everyone enjoyed the days events including pizza and the pace of racing.
I am very happy to say that there was only one timing system glitch and it did not affect the outcome of that particular race. donuts for breakfast and various snacks were available all day and folks chose their own poison. 
I would like to extend a huge thank you to Mittens for providing some door prizes and supporting our effort. also to Sgrig for helping guys although his attendance had to be cut short. check out those armatures he has available in SnS.
Hank always provides an excellent forum for our races and has a top notch 1/64 scale quarter mile drag strip powered at 24 volts and 1000+amps. the preparation Hank puts into planning these events and maintaining the track and power are second to none and a big thank you goes to him from all the participants current and past.
there are few venues for this type of fun day and we want to be able to continue presenting these events.
YOUR participation is what keeps US going and anticipating the next drag meet.

attendees that are Hobby Talk members, please post your perceptions of our program.
thank you, al


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would like to say congratulations to all the winners and participants!
Thanks to Hank and Al for keeping this a fun and well run event.
I'm sorry I couldn't make this race but look forward future events.


----------



## ninjatek (Oct 29, 2010)

*Thanks for a great outting.*

It was a beautiful day to be outside, but I did not mind at all racing with you guys. Given a choice I preferred it. Hank and Al, as it has always been for Kelvin and I at your events, we had a great time. In addition to all of the fun, we actually were competitive and managed to get a few wins in. We both owe much credit and thanks to our competitors who helped us with parts and tips to keep us on par with everyone else. 
All of the racing was tight and exciting to watch, even more so when on the throttle. When the Spring event comes around I definitely plan to attend. If any of you haven't been to a Hank and Al event, you need to get yourself to the next one coming. I put in about an hour and a half drive to be there, I'd do more if needed to be at these events.

Al and Hank, thanks for putting on a great and fun event.

Cordell - aka Ninjatek
NTRA Race Coordinator


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you Cordell.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

I would like to thank Cordell for all the kind words. Iwould like to thank all the racers for coming out for a fun day of racing!


----------

